# New Tivo UI



## MediaWiz (Feb 10, 2017)

First… I'm surprised there isn't a global forum thread to discuss the new Tivo UI. 

Things the new UI is (or seams to be) missing: 
- "What's on now" (on broadcast TV) 
The "what to watch" doesn't separate out broadcast from streaming. 
- "What's on next/later" (on broadcast TV) 
This would be helpful so I can flag what I want my Tivo to record
- A TV Guide (vertical) listing for just a specific channel
- A way to set preferences for suggested programs (ie: I dondo like sports, kids shows, reality tv, ...)

All of that being said, the new UI is not bad. In soms ways it's more useful than the old UI. I like the fact that you put more rows of TV channels in the channel guide (though I wish you had added more columns for time slots as well).

I do think the UI is overly simplistic. You should have tried to make it more polished/perfessional looking (ie: rounded corners, beveled edges/frames, more of a 3D look, … ).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

MediaWiz said:


> First&#8230; I'm surprised there isn't a global forum thread to discuss the new Tivo UI.
> 
> Things the new UI is (or seams to be) missing:
> - "What's on now" (on broadcast TV)
> ...


the ui/hydra is not new it's been out for awhile, but it keeps getting updates


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Cross posting is not cool.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Dish Network fits 3 hours of programming in their guide and 7 lines. I think Dish has the best programmers for a DVR. My community switched from Dish to Spectrum so I'm stuck with Spectrum... so I got TiVo. But other than the more powerful wishlists than Dish's DISH PASS, Dish has many more superior features than Tivo.


----------



## eguiney (Mar 21, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> the ui/hydra is not new it's been out for awhile, but it keeps getting updates


It may have been out for a while, but my box just updated to it and I think it is awful. I hate it but seems to downgrade causes a loss of everything.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

I immediately regret updating my tivo. Did it because i wanted Alexa integration. That deosnt even work. Says problem linking devices. The Ui is horrible. A huge step back from what made tivo great. Ugly and non user friendly. I’d give anything to be able to roll this update back. For me my tivo is not even as good as X1 from comcast.

Been loyal tivo user since first version. Have owned over a dozen. I have 8 in my house now. Wont uodate the others but my most used tivo in bedroom is worthless to me now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marcv said:


> I immediately regret updating my tivo. Did it because i wanted Alexa integration. That deosnt even work. Says problem linking devices. The Ui is horrible. A huge step back from what made tivo great. Ugly and non user friendly. I'd give anything to be able to roll this update back. For me my tivo is not even as good as X1 from comcast.
> Been loyal tivo user since first version. Have owned over a dozen. I have 8 in my house now. Wont uodate the others but my most used tivo in bedroom is worthless to me now.


Why not transfer the programs to a different TiVo then downgrade? Are the programs protected?


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Why not transfer the programs to a different TiVo then downgrade? Are the programs protected?


Bedroom TiVo is four tuner. My six other ones I could use are two tuner. Family room is six but that is secoNd most used one and not worth swapping.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

marcv said:


> I immediately regret updating my tivo. Did it because i wanted Alexa integration.


The worst part of that is that Hydra isn't needed for Alexa integration.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

Megamind said:


> The worst part of that is that Hydra isn't needed for Alexa integration.


Wow. Did not know that. Their email made it sound like you had to update to get Alexa. Ultimately it still does not even work after the update! On Tivo go to Alexa app and says having problem linking. Tried all morning same thing. Dead end. No alexa.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marcv said:


> Bedroom TiVo is four tuner. My six other ones I could use are two tuner. Family room is six but that is secoNd most used one and not worth swapping.


I never said swap. I suggested that you copy the programs to a different TiVo, then downgrade the evil TiVo back to what you like. Then copy the programs back.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I never said swap. I suggested that you copy the programs to a different TiVo, then downgrade the evil TiVo back to what you like. Then copy the programs back.


Oh. Have to look to see how to do that. When updating it said it was not reversible once updated. I did not realize there was a downgrade path possible


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## larry121 (May 17, 2018)

I think the user interface should be simple but should focus on 3Dlook. In addition to the problem with the avatar is that you require the image is too low configuration, actually it a little annoying, I did not choose the appropriate image in my laptop.


----------

